# Was war der erste Film den ihr im Kino gesehen habt?



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo!


Mal etwas zum in  Erinnerungen schwelgen.
Welche Film habt ihr zum allerersten mal im Kino gesehen und wie alt wart ihr da?

Mein erster Film welche ich im Kino sehen durfte war "Star Wars: Krieg der Sterne". Heute auch "Episode IV - eine neue Hoffnung" genannt.
Das war eine Wiederaufführung 1982, der Film ist ja von 1977. Da war ich 6 Jahre jung.
Ich kann mich noch sehr gut  die Eröffnungssequenz erinnern, die hat sich in meinen Kopf gebrannt.
Besonders da wo Darth Vader das erste mal erschienen ist.
Seitdem bin ich quasi Star Wars Fan.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vLgsf8Pei6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FussyTom (24. Juli 2019)

Mein erster Film im Kino an den ich mich erinnern kann war "Dumm und Dümmer" mit Jim Carrey und Jeff Daniels 1994.


----------



## Krolgosh (24. Juli 2019)

Das müsste 1989/90 mit meinem Dad gewesen sein, und zwar Bernard und Bianca – Die Mäusepolizei.. ja nichts außergewöhnliches, aber ich war da auch erst 4 Jahre alt.  Kann mich natürlich an die Handlung nicht mehr erinnern.. aber der erste Kinobesuch ist eben etwas das man nicht so einfach vergisst.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Juli 2019)

Meine früheste Erinmnerung dürfte *Feivel, der Mauswanderer* sein, 1986, zusammen mit meinem Onkel, da war ich 8 Jahre alt. 
Früheste Erinnerung an den ersten in Eigenregie gesehenen Kinofilm: *Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug*, 1989 mit 11 Jahren dann*. *


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2019)

Krieg der Sterne


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Das müsste 1989/90 mit meinem Dad gewesen sein, und zwar Bernard und Bianca – Die Mäusepolizei.. ja nichts außergewöhnliches, aber ich war da auch erst 4 Jahre alt.  Kann mich natürlich an die Handlung nicht mehr erinnern.. aber der erste Kinobesuch ist eben etwas das man nicht so einfach vergisst.


Den Film habe ich auch im Kino gesehen. Aber etwas eher.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Juli 2019)

Ja als ich gegooglet hatte wann das war, war ich auch erstmal erstaunt das der ja schon viel früher angelaufen war und dann noch 2mal später aufgeführt wurde.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2019)

Jumanji

Meine Güte war ich damals hin und weg. Wie in einer anderen Welt!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mongostyle77 (16. Januar 2022)

Ghost Busters


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Januar 2022)

König der Löwen, 1994 müsste das gewesen sein. 

Man, was habe ich geheult als Mufasa gestorben ist!


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte das Privileg, neben einem Kino zu wohnen.
Mein Vater hatte ein Café neben dem Kino (unsere Wohnung darüber), in welchem, der Mann an der Rezeption oft zum Kaffee trinken kam. Der war auch mit meinem Vater schon befreundet nach all den Jahren als Stammkunde, sodass wir als Familie manchmal sogar Privatvorstellungen bekamen. Ich bin also quasi in einem Kino aufgewachsen^^ Daher musste ich jetzt echt scharf nachdenken, welcher mein 1. Film war. Ich meine aber auch ein Disney-Film Anfang der 90er. Aladdin (1992) müsste es gewesen sein, da war ich ca. 7. 

Aber an einen Film erinnere ich mich extrem lebhaft. Diese Erfahrung hat nie mehr wieder ein Film erzeugen können: Jurassic Park (1993) die Stelle im Auto, wenn das Glas Wasser vibriert und dann... 

Boa, das war schon heftig und ja, der ließ mich auch in Filmen rein, die nicht altersgemäß waren. Ich war halt ein sehr langes Kind


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber an einen Film erinnere ich mich extrem lebhaft. Diese Erfahrung hat nie mehr wieder ein Film erzeugen können: Jurassic Park (1993) die Stelle im Auto, wenn das Glas Wasser vibriert und dann...


Jurassic Park hatte ich auch damals im Kino gesehen. Aber ich war da schon 17.  Da kam ich aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus bei den Trickeffekten. Wo sie die Wiese/Hügel mit den vielen Dinosauriern gezeigt haben. Das war damals etwas ganz besonderes. Bei Jurassic Park sind nicht alles Computeranimationen. Für Nahaufnahmen wurde Puppen verwendet. Super Film. Auch der Soundtrack von John Williams.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (21. Januar 2022)

Das Dschungelbuch in einer Wiederaufführung irgendwann Ende der 80er.
Am ersten Abend war die Vorstellung ausverkauft, was hab ich ich vor dem Kino geheult. Aber ein paar Tage später hats dann geklappt.
Ich kann mich tatsächlich noch gut an die letzte Szene des Films erinnern, denn eigentlich wollte ich nicht, dass Mogli zu den Menschen geht. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber an einen Film erinnere ich mich extrem lebhaft. Diese Erfahrung hat nie mehr wieder ein Film erzeugen können: Jurassic Park (1993) die Stelle im Auto, wenn das Glas Wasser vibriert und dann...


Genau wie bei mir. Ich war erst zehn und hätte den gar nicht sehen dürfen, aber in unserem Provinzkino nahm man das nicht so genau.
So beeindruckt hat mich nie wieder ein Film. Der erste Auftritt vom T-Rex ... das war real für mich und hat meine Fantasie dermaßen in Flammen gesetzt, ich wusste gar nicht mehr, dass ich in einem Kinosaal war.
Der Film ist für mich ein ewiges Meisterwerk.


----------



## pedi (21. Januar 2022)

das war der operettenfilm "der vogelhändler"
ist etwa 60 jahre her, hab seit dem nie mehr eine operette angeschaut.


----------

